# The Tactical Slingshot, my take on a starship



## BAT

Hi slingshooters!

I wanted to make a starship slingshot for a while, and at last, I made one.

I started with one computer sketch, that slowly morphed into the final design. I was inspired by some rifles that I like, because of that tactical, military look.

The slingshot is made of walnut plywood, finished with sealant and black semigloss spray paint.

I used red acrylic clips with stainless steel screws to attach the 12 inch long therabands to the forks, in TTF mode.

On a plus (and to made it more tactical) I added a LED flashlight, for that night, undercover missions.

This slingshot gives me 20 cm more of draw length, and shoots very well!!

Here are the pics:


----------



## d3moncow

I like it! The color scheme gives it a certain covert look.


----------



## Can-Opener

Very cool  Way to go!


----------



## BAT

d3moncow said:


> I like it! The color scheme gives it a certain covert look.


Thanks d3moncow!


----------



## BAT

Can-Opener said:


> Very cool  Way to go!


Thanks Can opener!!


----------



## BAT

Here some renderings of the design work in progress


----------



## Kalevala

Ou yeah :bowdown: :wub: :headbang:


----------



## Flatband

At a quick glance, it reminds me of an old Thompson Submachine Gun.Nice job!


----------



## BAT

Kalevala said:


> Ou yeah :bowdown: :wub: :headbang:


Thanks Kalevala!


----------



## BAT

Flatband said:


> At a quick glance, it reminds me of an old Thompson Submachine Gun.Nice job!


Thanks Flatband!! This could be the submachine rubber gun version! B)


----------



## Mr. P

I really like this design. Slap on a hogue grip and boom!


----------



## BAT

Mr. P said:


> I really like this design. Slap on a hogue grip and boom!


Glad you like it!!

And thanks for your comments! very appreciated, there is always room for improvement! I´ll keep in mind the grips for the gen 2.

Cheers!


----------



## BAT

Hi!

Here is a video of the first test we did on the táctical slingshot, shooting at some cans at about 10 meters.


----------



## t-bear

Wow, looks great.


----------



## BAT

t-bear said:


> Wow, looks great.


Thanks T-Bear!!! I really like the way it shoots! I´m going to make a full video of it.

Cheers!


----------



## BAT

Good Morning!

I´m working on other 3 TSS (Tactical Starship Slingshot), I made a few tweaks to the design and last night I cut the pieces for another 3, 2 of them are already sold! 

Cheers!


----------



## BAT

Hi! happy monday!

Yesterday My Oldest son (8 years) and I went to do some outdoor exploring, and I took the opportunity to take some shots with the TSS, my son took some of the pics.

Cheers!


----------



## BAT

This weekend I had a chanse to work on two more TSS, here are a couple of pics of the work.

Cheers!


----------



## alfshooter

:king: Eres bueno canijin !!!!

Gran trabajo y constancia , enhorabuena :target:


----------



## BAT

alfshooter said:


> :king: Eres bueno canijin !!!!
> 
> Gran trabajo y constancia , enhorabuena :target:


Gracias Alf por tus comentarios! poco a poco vamos avanzando en este hobbie comvertido en pasión!

Ánimo!


----------



## BAT

Some more pics...One painted and one sealed. Next Step: the clips and therabands.


----------



## Greyman

BAT said:


> Some more pics...One painted and one sealed. Next Step: the clips and therabands.


sweet starships, how do you find the overall shooting experience, I am a real avid fan of naturals, but in January I broke my ankle, and was given a set of crutch,s to walk on, so while I had loads of time to play in my man cave( garage ) I made up a batch of naturals that will last me for the next two lifetimes, I then set about cutting up my crutch and made me a starship, and the more I play with it the better it seems to get it seems much more powerful because of the massive draw length and accuracy is as good as anything I have shot and much better than others I've used, it is slowly becoming rather addictive and I am going to find a branch to make a natural starship, do you find yours better or worse than a normal sling or the same ?


----------



## BAT

Greyman said:


> BAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pics...One painted and one sealed. Next Step: the clips and therabands.
> 
> 
> 
> sweet starships, how do you find the overall shooting experience, I am a real avid fan of naturals, but in January I broke my ankle, and was given a set of crutch,s to walk on, so while I had loads of time to play in my man cave( garage ) I made up a batch of naturals that will last me for the next two lifetimes, I then set about cutting up my crutch and made me a starship, and the more I play with it the better it seems to get it seems much more powerful because of the massive draw length and accuracy is as good as anything I have shot and much better than others I've used, it is slowly becoming rather addictive and I am going to find a branch to make a natural starship, do you find yours better or worse than a normal sling or the same ?
Click to expand...

Hey Greyman! Thanks! Hope you are in fast recovery from that ankle!

Well, as I said, This is my first starship, I´ve had never shooted one before, and let me tell ya, they are sweet!! My design gives me 20 cm more in draw lenght, and you can feel more power! Really makes more amage to cans. As for accuracy, I feel that I can aim better with a starship because I can use the upper body to aling the forks and the pouch, I have plans to make a video showing this advantages. Do I find it better or worse? I find it different, I like to shoot it, and since my design has a led flashlingt integrated, I can use it at night, but I feel more acurate with my normal sling.

Cheers!


----------



## CanH8r

Very cool!


----------



## BAT

Thanks CanH8r!!


----------



## BAT

In the first TSS I made, I used acrylic clips to secure the theraband, using the match stick method:










In the TSS Gen 2, I modified the clips, inspired on the clip design by Bill Hays, and ended up with this:


----------



## inconvenience

Very nice work.

I wish I had your CAD skills. I do 2-D and used to run a C&C but I need to take the time to learn at least the basics of 3-D.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT

Thanks Inconvenience!

Making a 3D sketch of a slingshot gives you a better idea of what you are doing, in therms of dimensions and geometry, but is not a must. And since my CNC is only 3 axis, I still need to think in 2d when it comes to cutting stuff. I like to cut only the shape of a slingshot in the CNC to have a geometrical piece, but when it comes to carving and sanding, I prefer to do it by hand, because you can feel what you need to do.

Cheers!


----------



## BAT

And here they are! Two finished Tactical Starship Slingshots! One black, and one natural.


----------



## BAT

And here the first one I made, side to side with the new ones:


----------



## Blue Raja

These rock!


----------



## NaturalFork

Nice!!!!! starships rock.


----------



## BAT

Blue Raja said:


> These rock!


Thanks Blue Raja!!!



NaturalFork said:


> Nice!!!!! starships rock.


Thanks Natural Fork!! Indeed!! they are cool!!


----------



## Ibojoe

That's thinking!!These are bad lookin!!! Nice job!!!


----------



## BAT

Thanks Ibojoe! I´m glad you like it!!


----------



## BAT

I finally had time to make a video of the Tactical Slingshot in action, shooting cans at 10, 20 and 30 meters:


----------



## Ibojoe

Man you got some good boys! The future of slingshots. You got them on the right track! Really enjoyed the video! Keep the camera rolling. Post more!


----------



## BAT

Wow Ibojoe! Thanks for your comments! I really feel flattered!! It´s nice that despite of the languaje, you liked the video! I make them in spanish because there are very little videos of slingshot in spanish, and the fact that you like it makes me proud! B)

My kids ( 8 and 5 years ) have less than a year into the slingshot shooting (Before they didn´t pay much attention to it) They like to go hike and shoot with me, and this time they where my film crew, I will post another vid of they shooting, but you can see the older one here: The-t-rex-slingshot

Cheers!!! and don´t forget to subscribe to my youtube channel!!!


----------

